

[Show HN] D Sharp: Mobile Diabetes Management (JQuery Mobile, MongoDB, NodeJS) - dsharpdiabetes
http://dsharpdiabetes.com

======
dsharpdiabetes
Would love some feedback! Thanks everyone.

From a tech perspective, D Sharp is built using Express, Node-Canvas for
rendering Flot graphs, MongoDB via Mongoose and JQuery Mobile.

------
Ade_Lack
Forgive my ignorance to the types of diabetes, is this service for people who
self medicate to control their diabetes?

~~~
dsharpdiabetes
Our goal was to make it work for anyone with diabetes. Most apps target Type 2
diabetics who use diet primarily and really don't work well for insulin users
(and even worse for insulin pump users).

You can configure D Sharp to handle oral medications, insulin via pump or pen
needle/syringe, etc plus the general logbook functions for blood glucose,
blood pressure, weight, diet, etc.

I think the most unique feature is that if you are taking insulin, D Sharp can
calculate the insulin dose required to cover the carbs in a meal. It will even
track your active insulin and adjust to avoid "stacking" multiple
administrations, etc. In this way it provides a lot of the features of an
insulin pump and makes them available to someone who is just using a pen
needle.

------
tunerds_com
Pretty sweet. I'll give it a try!

------
chrelad
Lookin' good! Came here from IRC.

